

Rovio Adding NFC to Angry Birds for Geo Gaming - bproper
http://gigaom.com/2011/06/14/angry-birds-looks-to-conjure-some-location-based-magic-video/

======
bherms
What Angry Birds really needs is cloud service to store game state and scores.
I have Angry Birds on my Evo, my iPod Touch, and will likely have it on my
iPad that I'm getting soon. It would be nice if I didn't have to replay all of
the levels on each device.

~~~
ramine
We're working on it :)

------
wccrawford
Alright, so who's got the best GPS spoofer for Android?

